# A couple questions on bottle cleaning and repair.



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 16, 2014)

Okey dokey, so, I've a few questions. +Firstly, I was suggested sand-blasting as a method to clean  bottles with large mouths. But, I counter-argued (As it turned into a good-natured debate) that--okay, my turtle is being noisy again-- sand-blasting would remove too much of the surface, would pit it, break through any weaknesses, and wouldn't do an even job. But she  argued that it's how many things are polished and cleaned, even fragile things. That it'd work without causing severe damage, and would clean totally the bottle. My question is, if a standard professional cleaning is out of the question, then could a light sand blasting work?+Another question: I just last night found a "FURST-McNESS Co. FREEPORT, ILL." bottle that is severely cracked and no longer holds water (Frankly, I'm surprised it survived the cleaning I gave it. It was so thick and sticky of mud it was hard to get out, and so I had to be some hard on it). You'd laugh at the story behind how I found it. As my girlfriend said, 'Only you'd be happy to fall down a hill.' My question is, what can I do to preserve it and others like it in my collection-- as in, how do I fix the cracks, especially when algae is in them and I cannot get it out, and the cracks go through the bottle. Even worse is my third 1905-1914 straight-side Coca-Cola bottle from last year...  Trust me, acid baths aren't good for bottle cleaning. Yes, I used acid. I know you're not supposed to, but it was already damaged and I was curious and it needed to be cleaned. Didn't do anything. Except crack it more. The glass is still 'sick'. That was a joy... and two ketchup bottles I was experimenting with acid cleaning exploded... Lovely time.+[attachment=Questions 001.JPG] [attachment=Questions 002.JPG] [attachment=Questions 003.JPG] Another thing: A few weeks ago I found a lovely green jar, about an inch tall. I wanted to clean it out, as its contents are sealed in it still;  but no matter how hard I try, the cap is rusted on so well it's as welded to it. I don't want to break the cap, but I want to clean it out. My question is: How do I get the tightest cap I've ever tried to open off the bottle without breaking an already slightly damaged cap and without breaking the glass? What can I use? I want to put it back on when done. +Okay, so more than a few questions... For sick glass--you know, not mineralized per se but foggy nonetheless-- how, without bottle tumbling (No one's available who can do it right near here and sending it away is out of the question in terms of price currently,) can I fix that problem? I want it to shine and look clean, not be dull and block light.+My favorite bottle is damaged at the base, and I know that, if I sent it out one day to be tumbled, it'd likely shatter as the medium would pack in and blow it up. So, I'm wondering how would I have it cleaned, or clean it myself, without breaking it? The staining isn't bad, I just want it out. +One more thing for now: ACL bottles... My '48 Squirt is a beauty, save for the heavy staining inside of it. If one day I looked to have it cleaned, what would I do? Wouldn't tumbling destroy the labels?  Don't suggest acid, please. 
+The pics in it show the staining, cracks (The one bottle was used as target-practice a century ago it seems) and the cap. Any help?


----------



## chosi (Jun 16, 2014)

Sand blasting - that's crazy talk. Have you tried cleaning with Barkeepers Friend?It won't make sick glass clear, but it will remove most foriegn substances.  Use a toothbrush for the outside of the bottle.  Ideally you should use small copper bits for the inside, mixed with water & barkeepers friend, and shake it till your arms are too tired to continue.  If you don't have bits of copper, you can use dried rice, or kitty litter.  As for removing the lid off your jar, I don't know the answer, but I would guess that if you used some oil and let it soak in for a while, it might loosen the lid.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 16, 2014)

Where does one find _Barkeeper's friend?_ I've never heard of it. Also, will the items and liquid really do the same as a professional tumbling? Forgive my skepticism, it's just that Squirt bottle is heavily stained...  Thank you for the tips, though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 16, 2014)

You spent some time on that site.


----------



## chosi (Jun 16, 2014)

Hardware stores should have Barkeepers friend.  It's similar to cleanser, but it is intended to clean glass, so it won't scratch the glass.  It comes in a powder form as well as a pasty liquid form.  You can sometimes use it on an applied-color-label bottle, but you have to test a portion first to make sure the paint holds fast.  I've used it to clean about 7 or 8 of these bottles, and I was able to scrub at all but one of them without any paint coming off. But barkeepers friend will not do as well as a tumbler.  I don't know of anything that will.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, I'll see if we can find any. Thank you so much.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 17, 2014)

Zud is similar to Barekeepers Friend. They both contain Oxalic Acid. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't know that one either. But, I will look into it next store-trip.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 17, 2014)

Now, how to seal cracks so it doesn't burst apart? You see the bottles up there. One was shot with a B-B, the other I'm thinking water freezing and expanding,  cracking the bottle in one of our lovely Winters here.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 20, 2014)

Best glue to use to rebuild a bottle? It's nothing special. I just have all the pieces (Fell from a shelf) and I like puzzles.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 2, 2014)

This one isn't coming any cleaner. Basically, as the photos below from when I first got it home, it looks about the same after a strong 'cleaning' on my part. Think that, one day, it's a good candidate for a tumbling? There is one little chip that kind of became a hole in the side (not through, but into it and, no, I did not do it) which might be dangerous to the bottle's 'health' in tumbling. What to do to fix it?


----------



## RIO (Jul 8, 2014)

regarding fixing the cracks, have you tired the windshield repair kits that seal cracks and chips in car windshields? I don't know if this will work but I have thought about trying it myself sometime on a practice bottle, has anybody tried this? just curious.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 8, 2014)

That sounds like a pretty good idea. They're guaranteed to last.


----------



## RIO (Jul 10, 2014)

If you try it, let us know how it works out.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 10, 2014)

I once glued a clear glass candle holder back together when I used to do windshield repair. It's still together. But it doesn't get moved around much. Mitch


----------



## splante (Jul 13, 2014)

I have to agree barkeepers friend works great, I have found the powder type and the liquid type both work great(supermarkets  have it check the comet ,ajax area). Also let them sit in clean water with dish soap for a few days then clean with barkeepers friend. sickness is a tough issue tumbling may work. but in my opinion a tumbled /polished bottle is a modified bottle ,that has no patina and just looks unnatural,but that's just me


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 13, 2014)

Hmmm. We'll soon be going back to the store (supplies running out in several areas) so I will see if I can't get my paws on Barkeeper's Friend. Thanks for the help, all!


----------

